# 2003 Altima - Help!!



## mlb830 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello -
After five pain free years with my Nissan Altima, I've run into some issues.
While cruising at low speeds or while idling, the car will just stop. The brake light comes on first, then all the check engine lights, and then I panic while I put the car in Park and hope it restarts...sometimes it doesn't.
Today, I had to fork over $100 to have the car towed to dealership. 

Since I am a young[er] female, the dealership treats me like a complete idiot. I brought the car in for a similar problem last week, and they told me it was a battery/alternator fix to the tune of $500. Not really knowing anything, I forked over the cash.

Please help... I see some recalls out there for engine trouble (??) and wondered if anyone has ever experienced a problem similar to this. I would like as much back up as I can find when I go to the dealership tomorrow.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

hey there. i had the same problems with my altima. it wasnt the alternator or anything related. i had 89k miles and then the headers went on the car. so i redid the headers and it cost me around 1300. then the bottom half of the engine went ann that was it. i had to replace the whole engine which costed me 1900 since the dealers dont want to fix it. the issue starts with the pre cat converter which somehow like disintegrates or something like that and goes up the the engine components which destroys the engine. if i were you, id start looking for a new car. as for me, i will never buy a nissan again.


----------

